# Clean Up Of Early Clausing 100 Mkiii Standard Lathe.



## Orange4 (Jul 10, 2016)

Picked up a nice dirty Clausing for $500. Thanks to all who helped with ID and advice. It was in a basement shop of a condemned house. Was being used for turning wood so it was covered in sawdust. Everything was there though. I think It's a markIII because of the cover latch, and feet but the apron and tailstock are of the early type. Serial number is 1126 S. 

The ways are in descent shape. When I snug down the carriage and move it down the ways, it tightens but does not jam. There are a couple of teeth on one of the 100 tooth change gears that have been carefully repaired but otherwise it's in great shape. 

I'm now in the process of cleaning and adjusting it. It need a motor mount and a bench so that's on the list too. I have the original repulsion start induction motors that were running it. One is 1/3 hp but its noisy under power probably because the front bearing is noticeably worn. Unfortunately it's just running in a bore in the cast iron endshield so there's no bearing to replace (first project?). It also came with a beautiful 3/4 horse Century monster that's in great shape so I may just go with that for now. Cool thing is those repulsion start motors can be reversed mechanically by adjusting the brush angle. Was thinking how useful it would be to have an analog reverse lever (another project).

Anyway here are some before pics to get going.


----------



## Orange4 (Jul 11, 2016)

More horrors and some redemption...   Against all indications, under all that scunge is a beautiful lathe. The snot on the carriage was a mixture of steel and brass chips, sawdust and oil which hardened into a rusty crust. Despite this appalling neglect the cross slide and compound is now smooth and tight.


----------

